# Help regarding configuration (budget Rs.30000-Rs.32000)



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 16, 2009)

Hello,

I am back to this forum after a long time. Hello to all!

I wish to replace the main components of my current desktop (AMD 3000+, 2GB DDR RAM, XFX 6800GS, Asus A8N-E). I wish to keep my monitor, the DVD-RW drive, the 80GB HDD and the the basic components. I wish to buy the processor, motherboard, graphics card (DX10 or DX11 compliant), 4GB RAM (preferably DDR3), a 320GB/500GB HDD and a power supply (if it is at all required, presently I have a 450W SMPS). My budget is Rs.30000-Rs.32000 for all the components and this machine should last 1.5-2 yrs for gaming at 1280x1024. I have decided on both AMD and Intel based configurations. Please give your suggestions.

AMD based (cheaper):

Athlon II X4 620
Asus M4A785TD-V EVO
Radeon HD 5770 1GB DDR5 (DX11 support)
2 X 2GB DDR3 1333
Seagate 500GB
ATX 450W (will this be sufficient?).

I was thinking of AMD Phenom II X2 550 and Radeon HD 4870 512MB GDDR5 as alternatives. Will this be a viable option? What will be the prices of each?

Intel based (more expensive):

Core i5-750 2.66Ghz
Asus P7P55D-EVO
Radeon HD 5770 1GB DDR5 (DX11 support)
2 X 2GB DDR3 1333
Seagate 500GB
ATX 450W (will this be sufficient?).

I already have an Antec SLK 3000B ATX cabinet with an extra fan installed which I intend to use. Do I need to buy a cabinet too?

Thank you for your replies.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 16, 2009)

Check this thread. Its similar to your needs.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=122202

Also are you planning to get the AMD one or the i5 one. There's a huge price gap between the two rigs. If your budget allows i5. Also just wait an see at what prices i9's are launched. If you can get that, it would be great! But i guess, pricess would be 20k around for proccy alone!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 16, 2009)

Intel based one is more expensive, I am more inclined towards AMD. Also the m/b should have o/c'ing features as had I o/c'ed my AMD 3000+ (1.8Ghz) to around 2.5Ghz previously and successfully.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 16, 2009)

Well then read that thread and select the parts mentioned there! If you plan to spend 10k on processor then go for AMD 955 BE would be fine! Biostar TA790GXBE. That's all!


----------



## desiibond (Nov 16, 2009)

Given huge performance difference between HD5770 and GTX275/HD4890, why not go for the latter


----------



## asingh (Nov 16, 2009)

*@OP:*

Roughly the prices would be as such:

Athlon II X4 620 - *5400*
Asus M4A785TD-V EVO - *7025*
Radeon HD 5770 1GB DDR5 (DX11 support) - *10600*
2 X 2GB DDR3 1333 - Corsair TW3X4G-1333C9 4GB Kit - *7688*
Seagate 500GB  - Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 @ 500GB SATA - *2371*
ATX 450W (will this be sufficient?). Tagan BZ500(modular) - *4463*

----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Total: 37547
@2.5% Tax: 939
Overall Total: 38486*

----------------------------------------------------------------------
Core i5-750 2.66Ghz - *10150*
Asus P7P55D-EVO - *15734*
Radeon HD 5770 1GB DDR5 (DX11 support) - *10600*
2 X 2GB DDR3 1333 - Corsair TW3X4G-1333C9 4GB Kit - *7688*
Seagate 500GB  - Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 @ 500GB SATA - *2371*
ATX 450W (will this be sufficient?). Tagan BZ500(modular) - *4463*

----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Total: 51006
@2.5% Tax: 1275
Overall Total: 51945*

----------------------------------------------------------------------

This should give you the price differential between the two. I have suggested a 500W PSU, that is better, since it will give you headroom for OC and future upgrades.

For Intel, cheaper motherboards are available. You could get a MSI P55 chipset for around RS. 7350, which saves you quite a bit of money, and bring the Intel cost down to ~ *RS 43561*.

Basically to remain within your budget and with Intel, you will have to compromise on high speed RAM, GPU power, PSU comfort. 

With AMD you can get the best, but its an older package -- in terms of chipset.

Choice is yours. Of course these figures can be further tweaked depending on the deal you get for various products.

*All prices as per lynx.com*


----------



## desiibond (Nov 16, 2009)

Athlon II X4 620 - 5400
Asus M4A785TD-V EVO - 7025
Palit GTX275 Sonic: 13k
2 X 2GB DDR3 1333 - transcend 4GB Kit - 5k-5.5k
Seagate 500GB - Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 @ 500GB SATA - 2371
 Tagan BZ500(modular) - 4463

this should give better performance.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 16, 2009)

I can understand the Intel config is becoming expensive and is beyond my budget. As for the graphics card, I want to stick to 5770 preferably. Would buying a 512MB 4870 a good option? I would be open to any Nvidia based card with comparable performance to a 4870, if that makes the config a little cheaper. And I never thought that 4GB RAM would cost close to Rs.8000... 

Are the prices for the 57xx and 48xx and GTX series cards expected to fall anytime soon?


----------



## asingh (Nov 16, 2009)

^^
5xxx series are over priced as of now, due to low availability of the cores and really high demand. You can go for a 512MB GPU variant if you will play at 17". Even till 19" it is fine (though I do not prefer that), but upwards you need 1GB. Better to get a 1GB card, and be future proof.  You could look at *PowerColor HD4850 512MB DDR-III @ 6563*, or *the Asus GF9800GT 512MB DDR-III @ 6248*. 

I suggested you the Corsair RAM. You can look at RAM which D.Bond suggested. It is good. It will be EPP @ 1333, so you will need to change the DRAM:FSB ratios, so get an OC motherboard.

Regarding price fall...well it is 'like predicting the weather'. Nice if it happens, pissing off -- if it does not....!

*Word of advice:*
What ever you buy, just do not compromise on the PSU.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 16, 2009)

How about the Corsair VX450 for the choice of SMPS?

No one mentioned about the Antec ATX cabinet. Do I really need to replace it?

How much is expected of my old rig (purchased in 2006)?


----------



## desiibond (Nov 16, 2009)

1) HD5770 is definitely better than HD4850. faster, low on power, low on temperature but it just doesn't justify the 10.5k price tag.

2) if you are going to do FullHD gaming soon, better stick to 1GB

3) instead of putting 8k on ram, get Trasncend or Kingston RAM for 5.5k-6k and put the 2k-2.5k saved on a better card like GTX275 or HD4890, both are available for some 13k

4) HD5xxx prices are not going to fall anytime soon. All lies in the hands of Nvidia's Fermi.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 16, 2009)

You can offcourse run it on VX 450 but a 500W PSU is just added in case you add some component in future. I think you should get atleast Rs.1000 out of your old config since you're not selling your monitor & other peripherals. No need of a new cabinet.


----------



## asingh (Nov 16, 2009)

*@OP:*

With reference to *D.Bonds* golden words, if you into gaming go for the best GPU you can afford. It will probably be the costliest part in your rig. Its all right to go for value RAM, not that much of a performance difference.

The CPU has greater scope for OC, and performance can be increased. 

Also as *CoolG5* said, better to leave headroom for the PSU. The 500W is just perfect for you. Plus the Tagan modular looks just so yummy.....!


----------



## Krow (Nov 16, 2009)

I am for BZ500W. Modular PSU means no mess of cable management too. 

Okay *OP*, for OCing, MSI 790GX-G65 @ 7k will be better. If not that, then get Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H as it is for 5.5k and as good as the ASUS board minus the crossfire option. Crossfire in the ASUS board is in x4 mode, which is practically speaking, useless. Plus Gigabyte has much better A.S.S.

Get Kingston 2x2GB 1333MHz DDR3, which is for 4.6k in Mumbai.

As for a dealer, I would like to recommend *thunder.02dragon* (member of this forum). His website, www.exoduspc.in

He assembles PC's with cable management too and provides very good service from what other forum members have been saying about him.


----------



## asingh (Nov 16, 2009)

Or he could do this...

Core i5-750 2.66Ghz - 10150
Asus P7P55D-EVO - 7370
Radeon HD 5770 1GB DDR5 (DX11 support) - 10600
2 X 2GB DDR3 1333 - Kingston 4 GB  - 4600
Seagate 500GB - Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 @ 500GB SATA - 2371
ATX 450W (will this be sufficient?). Tagan BZ500(modular) - 4463

-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Total: RS 39554.*

This is the best for i5+P55. Now to lessen the OP can lower the PSU to 450W or lower the GPU.


----------



## Krow (Nov 16, 2009)

What does *OP* need the rig for? Let us decide based on that. There is no need to buy i5 if usage is not that way. Besides, I feel biased towards AMD by looking at the thread title.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 16, 2009)

Krow said:


> What does *OP* need the rig for? Let us decide based on that. There is no need to buy i5 if usage is not that way. Besides, I feel biased towards AMD by looking at the thread title.



If I am investing in a separate GPU, then I am of course buying this rig for gaming. And yes, I also am biased towards AMD.

Let's see what I am getting (prices from www.deltapage.com).

Athlon II X4 620 - Rs.5325
Gigabyte MA785GMT-UD2H - Rs.5500
Radeon 5770 1GB - Rs.10600
Kingston 4GB DDR3 RAM - Rs.4600
Seagate 500GB - Rs.2500
PSU 500W - Tagan BZ500 - Rs.4463

Comes to Rs.32988.

This is the best GPU I can afford at present. Does the M/b support o/c ing?

How will be the performance for this?


----------



## Krow (Nov 17, 2009)

Yes it does support OCing. But if you can hold yourself a while then best do that as the onboard GPU can play most games at 800x600 including Crysis. Wait a month or so and then see nvidia launch DX11 cards and ATI crash prices, then choose your card accordingly.

I recommend you get a 1TB HDD as at 4k, it is utmost VFM. Performance ofcourse will be great.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 17, 2009)

digitized said:


> If I am investing in a separate GPU, then I am of course buying this rig for gaming. And yes, I also am biased towards AMD.
> 
> Let's see what I am getting (prices from www.deltapage.com).
> 
> ...



this is a fine rig u can go with it.
it will give you good performance....
it does support oc'ing
OffTopic: u dont seem to come to the football channel now a days


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 17, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> this is a fine rig u can go with it.
> it will give you good performance....
> it does support oc'ing
> OffTopic: u dont seem to come to the football channel now a days


 
Planning to get the rig in december-late december. Maybe the prices of the 58xx series card will fall.

Coming to the forum after a long time, but I am still following EPL...ManU is not playing so well this season.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 17, 2009)

Well you may get some Christmas discounts and offers. Would advice you to stick to Corsair VX450W at 4k. Much more value for money than the Tagan one. If you overclock the Biostar TA790GXBE A3+. Certainly not the best GPU you can afford at 10k. Not worth the money. Better is HD5850. Its somewhere around 16.5k-17k. RAM's i would prefer of Corsair or GSkill or OCZ. Although i dont think GSkill would be available in Kolkata.

Man Utd. is not playing well, I agree. We have lost to all big teams. Miss Ronaldo. Fergie missed out on some major transfers!


----------



## Krow (Nov 17, 2009)

hell_storm2006 said:


> Would advice you to stick to Corsair VX450W at 4k. Much more value for money than the Tagan one


VX450W is grossly overpriced IMO. The good thing is the 5 year warranty, but GlacialPower 650AL beats it in almost all aspects, for 4.5k. The only down side is the lowly 2 year warranty. BZ500W is a good buy because it is modular and hence better airflow in the cabby.


> If you overclock the Biostar TA790GXBE A3+.


It is DDR2 and does not have 100% solid capacitors. Hence I don't recommend it.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 17, 2009)

Well, regarding the choice of SMPS (other than the Tagan one), how about the Coolermaster 500W extreme? Seems to be cheaper than the Tagan one. (according to *www.primeabgb.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=125&Itemid=53, it is Rs.2950).


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 17, 2009)

Absolutely a big NO to CM Extreme! 

650W is an overkill! If Cooler Master can ask for 3.5k for their Real Power series, then i guess Corsair can say 3.8k or 4k. Coz the bad reputation CM has developed, Corsair is capitalizing on it! Tagan BZ500 has very low amps on it 12V rails. Also modular PSU's have their share of criticism.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 17, 2009)

Ok then, I think I will stick to Tagan.


----------



## Krow (Nov 17, 2009)

^Its best to get CM Real Power Pro 460W @ 3.5k and the GlacialPower 650W is the most VFM PSU ever IMO. 4.5k is peanuts for the performance.


----------



## abrp2009 (Nov 17, 2009)

asigh said:


> *@OP:*
> 
> Roughly the prices would be as such:
> 
> ...


 


Hi
I want to upgrade my pc
It’s configuration.

Processor: core 2 duo E8400
mobo: gigabyte ep45c ds3r
Ram: 2x2 ocz 800 MHz 
Graphics card: MSI 4850 1 gb
HDD: WD blue 640 gb
Power supply: cooler master 600 w (70% efficiency)
Cabinet: CM 690
Monitor: BenQ V2400w (1920x1200@60Hz)
UPS: APC 1100VA 650w
Speaker: logitech Z5500

I played crysis @ 1920 x 1200 turning all the settings in high but not enabling DX10
& with no AA
the game ran quite well .

now i want to play crysis warhead @ 1920 x 1200 turning all the settings in highest turning DX10 & AA (at list 2x). (the worst FPS should not go below 25 )


I can change my mobo (P45 mobo of Asus/MSI/Gigabyte only due to availability in Delhi) ,ram & graphics card keeping other things same.
and for which OS i will go vista or win7 ?

my mother board has optical & coaxial output , which i am using so please recommend new mobo which has these.


----------



## asingh (Nov 17, 2009)

^^

You all ready have the system you listed, or you want that...?


----------



## desiibond (Nov 18, 2009)

@abrp2009

You already have a decent system. Just wait for two more months for the release of nvidia Fermi and then plan the upgrade.


----------



## abrp2009 (Nov 18, 2009)

asigh said:


> ^^
> 
> You all ready have the system you listed, or you want that...?


 

I already have the system.
Actually i am worried about the mobo. i choose the MSI platinum mobo, but it was
not available in the shop so i thought gigabyte ep45c ds3r could be better because
it supports DDR3 @ 1600 Mhz & other features that other P45 mobo has.
but letter i found one review where & saw, compare to other P45 mobo it is not that good. 
however i have not faced any problem playing latest games including farcry 2
at 1920x1200 & turing everything at highest level (no DX10) and even at AA2x. 

but if i want to play crysis warhead ( or crysis3 in future) problem may arise.
so i want to go for a new P45 mobo (which supports win 7). and letter i will upgrade
graphics card.

what's your suggestion?


----------



## asingh (Nov 18, 2009)

^^ You are all ready on a P45 chipset. So changing it to another P45 will not make a difference to you.

The most you can do (and not change systems):

1. Buy a good HSF : and OC that E8400. It OC's like crazy.
2. Upgrade to a better GPU. Do not go above the HD5850 or GTX 285, else your system will bottleneck the GPU.

Else you can go for an i5/i7 chipset. I have listed the current prices / configuration options in the "Basic Guide Purchase a New System" thread.


----------



## Krow (Nov 18, 2009)

5850 is a much better buy than GTX285.  No need for him to upgrade, if he has so much cash, then he better save it and buy when something that beats the i7 comes up.


----------



## rohanmathew (Nov 18, 2009)

*AMD PHENOM X2 550 -6049/-
ASUS M4N78 PRO - 6500/-
PALIT GEFORCE 9600GT 5425/-*

As m478pro comes with nvdia 8300 chipset and will have Hybrid SLI Support boosting extra power to your system.As phenom X2 550 is a black edition overclocking works great.

This is budget configuration.


----------



## abrp2009 (Nov 18, 2009)

asigh said:


> ^^ You are all ready on a P45 chipset. So changing it to another P45 will not make a difference to you.
> 
> The most you can do (and not change systems):
> 
> ...


 

thank you for your suggestion. i agree that going for another P45 will not make
much difference but even if i go for P55 still their will not be much difference in
cpu + mobo combo = 20000-25000 . X58 will be too costly for me.
so if i go for p55 i have to spend around 25000 but for a new p45 i have to spend 12000
main difference will be made by gpu.
what is HSf?
however have you seen HD5890 reviews?
it made it's debut


----------



## Krow (Nov 18, 2009)

^Heat Sink Fan = HSF.


----------



## asingh (Nov 18, 2009)

Krow said:


> 5850 is a much better buy than GTX285.  No need for him to upgrade, if he has so much cash, then he better save it and buy when something that beats the i7 comes up.



I think the OP has a 4850 so I adviced a 5850 (max), if he wants more gaming horses.




abrp2009 said:


> thank you for your suggestion. i agree that going for another P45 will not make
> much difference but even if i go for P55 still their will not be much difference in
> cpu + mobo combo = 20000-25000 . X58 will be too costly for me.
> so if i go for p55 i have to spend around 25000 but for a new p45 i have to spend 12000
> ...



You cannot go for a new P45. No point, you all ready have one. Max you can do, as I mentioned, OC the E8400, and get a better GPU.

As *Mr. Krow* mentioned, the HSF is the heat-sink-fan assembly which you place on top of the CPU. The stock Intel ones are not good, and will not let you OC well. An after market one will be better.

Yea saw the HD5970 reviews (you meant this right), it is awesome.


----------



## abrp2009 (Nov 18, 2009)

asigh said:


> I think the OP has a 4850 so I adviced a 5850 (max), if he wants more gaming horses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



thank you. i will stay to my mobo but how about putting 4 gb DDR3 @ 1600 mhz
instead 4 GB DDR2 @ 800 MHz will it effect much?
and if i install win 7 ?
however i made a mistake. the card is HD5970 not HD5890 .
I will see GPU market until nvidia launches their cards


----------



## asingh (Nov 18, 2009)

Your motherboard cannot take DDR3 RAM modules. Physically they do not fit in the slots. DDR3 and DDR2 and not interchangeable. 

Win7 is a good OS. Go ahead.


----------



## abrp2009 (Nov 18, 2009)

asigh said:


> Your motherboard cannot take DDR3 RAM modules. Physically they do not fit in the slots. DDR3 and DDR2 and not interchangeable.
> 
> Win7 is a good OS. Go ahead.


 
My mobo can take 16 GB DDR2 @ 1066 or 4 GB DDR3 @ 1600. It has separate slots 
for different kind of rams but i am not sure about performance increments.
if i install win 7 what kind of driver software is needed?


----------



## asingh (Nov 19, 2009)

^^
Give the exact motherboard model name/number please..?


----------



## abrp2009 (Nov 19, 2009)

asigh said:


> ^^
> Give the exact motherboard model name/number please..?


 
Gigabyte EP45C DS3R (Dual Channel,DDR3 1600/1333/1066/800
DDR2 1066/800/667)


----------



## asingh (Nov 19, 2009)

^^

Man excellent board. 
No need for change, unless full upgrade. The DDR3 RAM will not make a heaven or hell difference.


----------



## abrp2009 (Nov 19, 2009)

asigh said:


> ^^
> 
> Man excellent board.
> No need for change, unless full upgrade. The DDR3 RAM will not make a heaven or hell difference.


 
well thankyou.
can you tell me something about overcloking of cpu & ram?


----------



## asingh (Nov 19, 2009)

Well you can read these two threads..

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=122277

and there is one in the ChitChat section. 

They both cater to Intel CPU OC.

By the way, you have hijacked this thread...!


----------



## rneogi (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi, how can one run crysis on full settings on a 4850, I wonder. you need a 5850/5870 to run at your reqd. settings if not a xfire setup to run crysis not warhead. Why do u want to change  your mobo. How would that help. With a better gpu a quadcore like q9550/q9650 would help
________________________________________________________E8500@3.6GHz on stock voltage  running at 36 deg on a thermalright ultima 90 cooler, msi P neo2 FIR mobo, 4gb corsair xms2 ddr2-800, msi gtx 275OC, seagate 7200.12 iTB + Hitachi 500gb hdd, Antec 900 case with glacialtech real power 550watts, sony 24x dvd writer. 5x120mm fans + 1x200mm fan


----------



## abrp2009 (Dec 10, 2009)

rneogi said:


> Hi, how can one run crysis on full settings on a 4850, I wonder. you need a 5850/5870 to run at your reqd. settings if not a xfire setup to run crysis not warhead. Why do u want to change your mobo. How would that help. With a better gpu a quadcore like q9550/q9650 would help
> ________________________________________________________E8500@3.6GHz on stock voltage running at 36 deg on a thermalright ultima 90 cooler, msi P neo2 FIR mobo, 4gb corsair xms2 ddr2-800, msi gtx 275OC, seagate 7200.12 iTB + Hitachi 500gb hdd, Antec 900 case with glacialtech real power 550watts, sony 24x dvd writer. 5x120mm fans + 1x200mm fan


 
every things were on, except AA & DX10; and except the snow stage (paradise lost i think ) the game ran very well, never hanged. i never overclocked any thing,
still whatever i played including farcry2, COD4,5 etc. i never had experience framing
except foggy stage. i have not played warhead yet.
mother board is very important part
you can see the reviews of mobos; 
if you play games at ultra settings you need good mobo because at 20 to 25 fps range every fps is crucial.
now currently except 295 & 5790 all gpu make around 30 fps in crysis warhead
with a good mobo. so only if you spend on gpu/cpu only, your mobo/ram/ power supply/ hdd may become bottle neck of your system


----------



## asingh (Dec 10, 2009)

^^
What are you trying to say. Could you errrr..place full stops, and indent lines properly...?


----------



## abrp2009 (Dec 10, 2009)

asigh said:


> ^^
> What are you trying to say. Could you errrr..place full stops, and indent lines properly...?


 

Sorry that is my mistake. I want to say that to play games, not only the CPU & GPU are important but also motherboard,HDD,RAM & power supply are important.
Especially when you are playing at very high setting.


----------

